# Overtraining?



## devdascole (Aug 9, 2011)

How do you guys know when you are overtraining? Which are the first signs /symptoms?


----------



## M4V3RiCk (Aug 10, 2011)

Insomnia, decrease in weight you are lifting. Ligament and tendon soreness.


----------



## benny (Aug 11, 2011)

exhaustion in the morning, ability to sleep or get good sleep, painfully sore


----------

